# Looking for CPC in PA



## Pmentzer (Mar 22, 2016)

Looking for a Full-Time Coder in Pennsylvania Camp Hill area.  CPC-A Welcome to respond
This is not a remote position


----------



## steels816 (Mar 23, 2016)

Pmentzer said:


> Looking for a Full-Time Coder in Pennsylvania Camp Hill area.  CPC-A Welcome to respond
> This is not a remote position



You will find someone for sure.  Have a great day.


----------

